# Horse Cruelty - Part Survey - Part Debate



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I find it interesting you just start up new threads time after time in different catagories to try to start stuff, don't you? Nobody "bit" into your thread on abuse in that catagory, so now you are trying it on this catagory. 
You post over and over about the same things, just word it differently.
Nobody answers your threads, why not give up.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WG, I noticed the same thing. These don't seem like threads you're truly curious to the answers to, but threads where there will always be two sides, and an argument will always be breached.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Everyone has different opinons about what is cruelity/abuse. And obviously if they saw it I'm sure they would do something about it if they could
So just stop trying to start arguments.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Buckcherry, I hope that was meant for the OP on this thread and not me. I am not trying to start arguments, trying to get the OP to stop her cruelty/abuse threads every other day , since she loves to start arguments.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh sorry not it was not ment for you. It was directed towards EquineLover


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

okay thanks... I thought so, but wanted to check. Notice the OP has checked out again? Couldn't stir up debates or arguments, so probably is trying to figure out another thread.:lol:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

1) You have seen horse cruelty/ abuse.
Nope.

2) Would you report it if you did see it?
If I was sure it was abuse, yes.

3) You would use a potentially harmful bit if it meant you could get better results from your horse in a show.
Any bit can be harmful. But to use a more severe bit.... If it was to make my horse listen to me and respect the bit and me. I wouldn't do it for a quick fix.

4) What is your view on cruelty?
Define cruelty. As stated, it depends on what people think it is. In my opinion of cruelty, it is just bad.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Look, I'm not trying to start arguments, I'm not. If I knew how or if I could I'd delete this thread. I checked out because I HAD to, ok? I am agaisnt horse cruelty and DO want to know the answers. If I suddenly can't start threads wanting to know answers without being accused of trying to start arguments, what's the point? I thought this was a forum to get answers. 

Sorry, that was a bit of a rant 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It's okay


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

the problem is you put up debates, surveys and just keep going on and on about YOUR take on cruelty and abuse, including horse slaughter, horse roundups, etc.
If we don't agree with YOUR opinions, you just keep going on and on.
Then you drop the thread and bring up another one on the same issues with different wording. This is a forum and opinions are just that, but you can't seem to want to agree that anybody has a right to their own opinion, just what YOURS is.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry  guess I needed that. Yes, we all have our own opinions, just didn't realise I was banging on about mine that much.


----------

